# New 2014 Terrain 273Trl



## rcwood88 (Jun 16, 2014)

We just took delivery of our new 2014 273TRL. We can't wait to get it out next weekend for a shakedown weekend. I would be interested in any experiences from other 273TRL owners.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy your new Outback!!!!


----------



## Marcusjolaine (Jul 12, 2014)

Pictures?


----------

